# Cisco 1941 W



## joverschueren (Mar 21, 2011)

Dear all,

I'm using a Cisco 1941 W router.

I'm having a problem what cost me already many sleepless nights.

Whenever I restart the router, the wireless built-in access point (service-module wlan-ap 0) does not work.

When I execute a "service-module wlan-ap 0 status", I always get: 
"Service Module is Cisco wlan-ap0
Service Module supports session via TTY line 67
*Service Module is waiting for registration message*
Service Module reset on error is disabled
Service Module heartbeat-reset is enabled
Service Module is in fail open
Service Module status is not available"

What does this mean? Does anyone know what I should do??

Thanks so much in advance!

Kind regards,

Jonathan


----------



## dupolis (Jun 30, 2011)

I have the same issue. did you ever find a solution?


----------

